# installing patios and walks in the dead of winter in massachusetts



## J-Mac (Oct 19, 2006)

I layed a 60' walk in febuary. dug up the frozen loam and did my thing. 2 years later the walk has not moved and is still perfect. Has anyone else tried this and had a different outcome due to ground heaving?


----------



## timmyb (Feb 4, 2009)

it sounds like you did it right if it hasn't moved. i did a similar project (smaller patio) and its still going strong. of course, we here in TX don't have to worry about MA winters.


----------



## concretemasonry (Dec 1, 2006)

You were lucky and had good soil under the sidewalk that did not heave.

Actually, pouring in February, you may have been pouring on heaved soil and the only problem would be settlement when the frost went out.


----------



## wurkn w amish (Jan 19, 2009)

as long as you excavate to proper depth and during that take out the frozen soil your good to go unless the crushed limestone base freezes in the back of your dump!
get your base down before freezing then you can lay brick whenever.


----------



## BNlandscaping (Feb 12, 2009)

the guys on one crews i have did a wall in middle of feb and didnt get the frozen soil all out and when it become warm the wall settled down about 6 inches so had go back and redo it but most time dont have any problems jsut alittle bit more work getting through frozen dirt


----------

